# Es hora/ tiempo



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

En alemán se dice:

Es ist Zeit....zu gehen, zu essen etc.

Pero en español existen "es Hora de..." igual que "es tiempo de...".

p.e.: Es hora de irse.... Es tiempo de volver

¿Sabéis en qué contextos se usan los dos?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## ayuda?

*Hora* se refiere a la hora del diá [dieTageszeit].
En este caso tiene ese sentido también.
*Tiempo* tiene que ver con el tiempo por lo general… más abstracto, ¿sabes? 
No se usa nada aquí.

*Un buen enlace:*
http://users.ipfw.edu/jehle/courses/s210/PSANDQS.HTM#time
“Time”: *vez *vs. *tiempo* vs. *hora*


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ah gracias,

ya me lo he imaginado así más o menos.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Tonerl

_*Es „ist“ Zeit zu gehen*_
_*(ya) va siendo hora de irme

Es „ist“ (an der) Zeit, "dass" ich gehe*_
_*(ya) va siendo hora de „que“ me vaya

es „wird“ Zeit zu gehen 
(ya) va siendo hora de marcharse*_

_*Es „ist“ Zeit zu essen
(ya) va siendo hora de comer*_

_*Es „ist“ Zeit, dass ich (etwas) esse*_
_*(ya) va siendo hora de „que“ coma*_ *algo*

_*es „ist langsam“ Zeit, Abschied zu nehmen 
va siendo hora de despedirnos *_ 

_*es „wird schön langsam“ Zeit, dass... 
es „wird allmählich“ Zeit, dass... *__*
ya va siendo hora de que + subjuntivo *_ 
_*
das „wurde“ aber auch Zeit
ya iba siendo hora 

es „wurde schon langsam“ Zeit, dass...
ya iba siendo hora de que + subjuntivo *_


----------



## cuchicu

Hola Daniela
casi siempre se usa "es hora de" "ya va siendo hora de", no se me ocurre ahora un caso de decir "tiempo". Con tiempo sería por ejemplo "has llegado a tiempo (para hacer algo)" Has llegado a tiempo de ayudarme. Has llegado a tiempo (puntual)

Saludos


----------



## DanielaKlein

Hola y gracias,

y ¿cómo es aquí...?: "Es tiempo de luchar por nuestra patria." (¿es tiempo o Hora?)


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## DanielaKlein

Me parece raro encontrar "es tiempo de bailar" en Internet. Según esta regla también tendría que ser "es Hora de bailar", ¿no?


Saludos,

Danieöa


----------



## Andresy

Normalmente yo diría es hora de bailar. Aunque la expresión es bastante rara, se usaría más (Dependiendo al contexto) "Vamos a bailar".


----------



## maidinbedlam

"Es tiempo de" me parece más abstracto o usado para cosas de más trascendencia, como "es tiempo de reflexionar", "es tiempo de luchar", "es tiempo de cambiar". Pero en todos los casos podría usarse también "es hora de".


----------



## cuchicu

Exacto, tal como dice Maidinbedlam, "tiempo" es más para épocas y eventos que afecten en general, por ejemplo a un grupo o a la sociedad en general.
También se dice "son malos tiempos para...."


----------

